#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  PEC Univeristy Chandigarh 2012 Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion

## avinder_kaur

PEC Chandigarh btech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities: Click Here

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of *PEC Chandigarh*, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out for *PEC Chandigarh 2012 admission.*

 Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year*: 1921

*Campus in acres*: 146 Acres

*Mode of Admission:* AIEEE 

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 20 colleges in India.

*PEC Chandigarh Branches*

B.Tech Aeronautical EngineeringB.Tech. in Civil EngineeringB.Tech. in Computer EngineeringB.Tech. in Electronics and Electrical CommunicationB.Tech. in Information Technology EngineeringB.Tech. in Metallurgical EngineeringB.Tech. in Mechanical EngineeringB.Tech. in Production Engineering
*PEC Chandigarh Cutoff* : All India Rank :8069 | Home State Rank : 15375

* Fees Structure*

*One time (At Admission only)*
Admission Fee: Rs 3,000
One Time Student Service Fee: Rs 5,000
Refundable Fee: Rs. 5,000

*Semester Fees*
Academic Fee: Rs. 32,500
Other Facilities & Services: Rs, 5000
Total Fee Payable at admission time : Rs 50,500








*PEC Chandigarh 2012 Placement* 
*
No. of Companies who visited the campus* : 69
*No. of Students Placed through Campus Recruitment* : 377
*Maximum Salary Drawn in INR* : 9.12 Lacs p.a
*Average Salary Drawn in INR* : 3.75 lacs p.a

*Campus Facilities
*
* Computer Centre*: Computer Centre is central place for campus-wide networking and Internet connectivity. Backbone connectivity initiates from this Centre and caters to more than 1000 nodes across the campus. Centre is equipped with Web Server, Academia Server, E- Mail Server, Security Wall, Bandwidth Management and Data Servers. Fiber optic from local ISP terminates for Internet connectivity 8 Mbps bandwidth and further emanates to the all departments/sections/hostels. The existing institute network has Fiber backbone whereby all departments/sections/hostels are connected with the computer centre.

*Library*: The central library, PEC (DU), is housed in an area of about 27000 sq. feet and organized into various sections. With a collection of about 1,08,028 volumes in science and technology, catering to the needs of about 2000 members (both staff and students), imparting / perusing studies in nine different branches of branches of engineering, it continuously acquires text and reference books. To keep its readers abreast with the latest developments in Engineering & Technology, the library is subscribing to 72 foreign and 18 Indian technical journals in the print form.

*Hostels*: There are 4 Hostels for boys and 2 Hostels for Girls

*Address*
 PEC University of Technology Sector 12,Chandigarh  160012 India.

*Now its time for your queries !!!!*





  Similar Threads: MANIT Bhopal  2012 admissions Cut offs, Ranking, Placements, fee -  Discussion IMS Ghaziabad 2013 Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion IMT Ghaziabad 2013 Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion IIT Delhi 2013 DMS Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion MDI Gurgaon 2013 Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion

----------


## osank

SIR,IS there any reservation for wards of ex-servicemen at PEC?
how are the placements for mech at PEC

----------


## avinder_kaur

> SIR,IS there any reservation for wards of ex-servicemen at PEC?
> how are the placements for mech at PEC


0172- 2753813 This is a number of PEC Admission Department  you can get hte clarification from there

----------


## jaideep0011

a rank in between 4000-5000 would be enough to get admitted in pec in mechanical engineering??

----------


## avinder_kaur

> a rank in between 4000-5000 would be enough to get admitted in pec in mechanical engineering??


yeh u have a 50/50 chance may be u get a seat by the end of the counseling any ways all the best

----------


## simrandeep

with 200 marks can i get pec i also have home quota

----------


## simrandeep

u hav full chances of geting mechanical in in pec if u have state quota .....otherwise 50/50

----------


## simrandeep

> yeh u have a 50/50 chance may be u get a seat by the end of the counseling any ways all the best


u hav full chances of geting mechanical in in pec if u have state quota .....otherwise 50/50

----------


## tannu dutta

sir i have a home quota and OBC too. and i am expecting to get 114 marks in AIEEE 2012.can i get admission in PEC in electronics deptt.

----------


## satvik123

sir, i m expecting 200 marks in aieee 2012...which branches i will get in pec? i have home state quota and obc also!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tannu dutta

arre yaar koi reply to karo!!!   :(devil):

----------


## avinder_kaur

> sir i have a home quota and OBC too. and i am expecting to get 114 marks in AIEEE 2012.can i get admission in PEC in electronics deptt.


[MENTION=98471]tannu dutta[/MENTION] you have a very less chance of getting a seat this time, any ways all the best

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




> sir, i m expecting 200 marks in aieee 2012...which branches i will get in pec? i have home state quota and obc also!!!!!!!!!!!!


[MENTION=98114]satvik123[/MENTION] you can get production or metallurgical branch.... :):

----------


## simrandeep

pls rply my question !!!!!!!! :(devil):

----------


## nitiarora

> with 200 marks can i get pec i also have home quota


[MENTION=95852]simrandeep[/MENTION] you have a fair chance so all the best

----------


## simrandeep

> @simrandeep  you have a fair chance so all the best


which branch can i get.....>????????? pls rply

----------


## messi chirag

Sir  i am getting 141 marks in aieee 2012 can i get pec or dce with defence quota ,I AM FROM DELHI AND GENERAL CATEGORY

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

What is my expected rank if get 141 marks in aieee 2012 and please tell me about defence quota in pec and dce

----------


## abhi_badbrain

Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... Please will I get civil/ mechanical/ electrical in PEC ? What is placement scope of these trades in PEC ?

One more ques.... With these marks which of the NIT  can I get with the trades I want ? Is NIT better than PEC, placement wise ?

----------


## NainaRai

Hello, I'm from Andhra Pradesh, General Category & I wanted to know what is the opening & closing Rank for CSE here?

----------


## satvik123

with defence quota can i get a good branch?

----------


## avinder_kaur

> which branch can i get.....>????????? pls rply


[MENTION=95852]simrandeep[/MENTION] You can get Metallurgical or Production Engineering

----------


## avinder_kaur

> sir, i m expecting 200 marks in aieee 2012...which branches i will get in pec? i have home state quota and obc also!!!!!!!!!!!!


@ satvik you can get Mechanical, Electrical, Metallurgy or IT with Defence Quota

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




> Hello, I'm from Andhra Pradesh, General Category & I wanted to know what is the opening & closing Rank for CSE here?


[MENTION=90277]NainaRai[/MENTION] The cutoff for CS would be around 5000 for AIR

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




> Sir  i am getting 141 marks in aieee 2012 can i get pec or dce with defence quota ,I AM FROM DELHI AND GENERAL CATEGORY
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> What is my expected rank if get 141 marks in aieee 2012 and please tell me about defence quota in pec and dce


[MENTION=100644]messi chirag[/MENTION] you can get IT, Mechanical, Electrical, Metallurgy with defence quota

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




> Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... Please will I get civil/ mechanical/ electrical in PEC ? What is placement scope of these trades in PEC ?
> 
> One more ques.... With these marks which of the NIT  can I get with the trades I want ? Is NIT better than PEC, placement wise ?


[MENTION=13140]abhibad[/MENTION]brain you can get IT, Electrical, Aeronautical, Civil Branch

----------


## messi chirag

sir is upes petroleum a good university ?

----------


## amarnath dixit

i am 225 in aieee 2012(outtside state region) may i know what branches i can get in pec n how is it when compared with top 5 nits............plz rply soon

----------


## nitiarora

> i am 225 in aieee 2012(outtside state region) may i know what branches i can get in pec n how is it when compared with top 5 nits............plz rply soon


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] you can get IT, Electrical, Aeronautical, Civil Branch

----------


## karma

I am expecting 230 in AIEEE , will i get CSE in PEC or any other NIT, I have home state quota for PEC.

----------


## nitiarora

[MENTION=102965]karma[/MENTION] you can get IT, Electrical, Aeronautical, Civil Branch

----------


## karma

> @karma  you can get IT, Electrical, Aeronautical, Civil Branch


so i don't have any chance for cse?

----------


## nitiarora

> so i don't have any chance for cse?


for cse the cutoff was slightly high

----------


## google

I got 250 in aieee 2012 .i am from himachal pradesh (general) . Is pec a good choice for me or should i go for any other institute.please mention best colleges i can get at this score.

----------


## avinder_kaur

> I got 250 in aieee 2012 .i am from himachal pradesh (general) . Is pec a good choice for me or should i go for any other institute.please mention best colleges i can get at this score.


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] you can have almost all the colleges like NIT Jalandhar, MNIT Bhopal, MANIT Allahabad, NIT Karnataka, NIT - DGP etc

which branch are you looking for btw?

----------


## google

Branches could be cse , mechanical ,ece ,eee.I have interest in research and space , but could not  clear ISAT . Is aeronautical engineering good keeping in mind the career aspects and salaries .If i do it from pec will i be able to go to DRDO OR ISRO OR NASA?

----------


## swati.nitd

> Branches could be cse , mechanical ,ece ,eee.I have interest in research and space , but could not  clear ISAT . Is aeronautical engineering good keeping in mind the career aspects and salaries .If i do it from pec will i be able to go to DRDO OR ISRO OR NASA?


@ Aeronautical Engineering is good but it depends totally on which college you are perusing the course from....

----------


## google

Please suggest the best colleges for aero at 250 in aieee .

----------


## Architecture

Is CCA under PEC??? ...Plz reply .. I have got 61 state rank and 1775 AIR rank in b.arch ..can i get admission in CCA??  :(doh): 

Also i want to ask ..is 3833 state rank any good for PEC engineering??? :p

----------


## Anil.kumar

Hi My state Rank is  : 1863 and my BC category rank in state is : 123 also i am eligible for Defence Quota. I live here in Chandigarh. Can you gouys plz tell me if there is any chance for me to get a seat in any branch in PEC - Chandigarh. Thanks in Advance

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------

Hi My state Rank is  : 1863 and my BC category rank in state is : 123 also i am eligible for Defence Quota. I live here in Chandigarh. Can you guys plz tell me if there is any chance for me to get a seat in any branch in PEC - Chandigarh. Thanks in Advance

----------


## avinder_kaur

> Is CCA under PEC??? ...Plz reply .. I have got 61 state rank and 1775 AIR rank in b.arch ..can i get admission in CCA?? 
> 
> Also i want to ask ..is 3833 state rank any good for PEC engineering??? :p


[MENTION=114707]Architecture[/MENTION] this is a thread for BTech Admission Discussion.

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




> Hi My state Rank is  : 1863 and my BC category rank in state is : 123 also i am eligible for Defence Quota. I live here in Chandigarh. Can you gouys plz tell me if there is any chance for me to get a seat in any branch in PEC - Chandigarh. Thanks in Advance
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------
> 
> Hi My state Rank is  : 1863 and my BC category rank in state is : 123 also i am eligible for Defence Quota. I live here in Chandigarh. Can you guys plz tell me if there is any chance for me to get a seat in any branch in PEC - Chandigarh. Thanks in Advance


[MENTION=116079]Anil.kumar[/MENTION] believe yes you have a very very fair chance.

----------


## avinder_kaur

> Please suggest the best colleges for aero at 250 in aieee .


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] PEC is one of the best colleges for Aeronautical Engineering and I believe you should get admission here at this score of yours, anyways all the best.

----------


## Miglanisk

I got 14254 air and 241 state ........I hv chd quota will I make it to civil in pec....

----------


## Miglanisk

Reply soon plz.....???? :(devil):

----------


## avinder_kaur

> I got 14254 air and 241 state ........I hv chd quota will I make it to civil in pec....


[MENTION=117032]Miglanisk[/MENTION] I believe that u should easily get admission as per last years cutoff trends

----------


## Miglanisk

[MENTION=37050]Avinder[/MENTION] kaur I got 14254 air and 241 state ........I hv chd quota will I make it to civil in pec....

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Thanx........very much  :(rofl):

----------


## google

Please give the placement package details for ece in pec...

----------


## shefali370

I have got AIR - 110143
 i Have chd quota and reservd (sc) quota
my state rank along with sc category is 62...
can i get in pec..or any other college in chd..???
Plzzz reply.....!

----------


## avinder_kaur

> I have got AIR - 110143
>  i Have chd quota and reservd (sc) quota
> my state rank along with sc category is 62...
> can i get in pec..or any other college in chd..???
> Plzzz reply.....!


[MENTION=117634]shefali370[/MENTION] you can get Electrical, Metallurgy and production in pec chandigarh 

and u can try for any branch in CCET Punjab University

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




> Please give the placement package details for ece in pec...


The Average Package was of 5 Lakh.

----------


## google

[QUOTE=avinder_kaur;22831] @shefali370   you can get Electrical, Metallurgy and production in pec chandigarh 

and u can try for any branch in CCET Punjab University

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------


The Average Package was of 5 Lakh.[/QUOTE



What was the highest package in ece at pec this year?about cs I have heard it went upto 16 lacs is that true also?

----------


## avinder_kaur

[QUOTE=google;23065]


> @shefali370   you can get Electrical, Metallurgy and production in pec chandigarh 
> 
> and u can try for any branch in CCET Punjab University
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> 
> The Average Package was of 5 Lakh.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] the highest package is about 9 Lakh as far as I know

----------


## osank

[MENTION=94140]avinder_kaur[/MENTION] mam 
Can you tell me about the average and highest package of mechanical branch at PEC????

----------


## engineer.here

Hi, I have AIR 93,000 and state rank- 12,000.
I am from Chandigarh and also under OBC.
Is there any hope for PEC?
Suggest me where should I apply with this rank? I won't mind going to some other state too, college must be good. 
Help !

----------


## murari22

is there any all india obc quota at pec chandigarh???????? my AIR  overall is 15882...........obc 2710........what can i get in pec?..........

----------


## osank

> is there any all india obc quota at pec chandigarh???????? my AIR  overall is 15882...........obc 2710........what can i get in pec?..........


I don't think there is any obc quota at PEC ...............................at AIR -15882,you can only hope for metallurgy as per the last year cutoffs

----------


## google

Anyone here to tell me the highest and average package of mechanical in pec???

----------


## 20ajay

i have got 97981 rank in aieee and i m also eligible for obc as well as defence quota.......can i get any branch in pec...

----------


## osank

> i have got 97981 rank in aieee and i m also eligible for obc as well as defence quota.......can i get any branch in pec...


As far as I know there is no obc quota in PEC and yes you can get something through defence quota but in defence quota there are sub-categories........so you belong to which sub-category?????????

----------


## sethi

Yes there is Reservation for Ex-servicemen wards At PEC 
but you might not get a seat as In DEFENCE QUOTA  category Ex servicemen are given least priority.

----------


## aakash26

my all india rank is 15430..........i am from haryana general category.
Is there any chance of getting any of the top six streams....cse, ece, mech, eee, it, civil

----------


## avinder_kaur

> my all india rank is 15430..........i am from haryana general category.
> Is there any chance of getting any of the top six streams....cse, ece, mech, eee, it, civil


you have an outside chance of getting  EEE by the last round

----------


## mpsworld

My rank is 5951 AIR and BITS score is 300.I can get the ECE at PEC and MSc. dual degree in BITS pilani.I am confuse about which college to choose.I have heard that dual degree in pilani is also a good choice as i would get another degree in 1 year(2 seperate B.E. + MSc.) and BITS is better then PEC.But B.E. degree is based on first year performance and there is a risk.A Very few time in hand,i am not able to decide.PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<img src="images/smilies-new/(-.gif" border="0" alt="" title="(" smilieid="530" class="inlineimg">&nbsp; &nbsp; &nbsp; &nbsp; &nbsp;<img src="images/smilies-new/(think).gif" border="0" alt="" title="(think)" smilieid="560" class="inlineimg">

----------


## rijulsood94

sir i got chandigarh state rank 1700.i want to take admission in PEC,chandigarh in aeronautical engineering.I wanted to know if i could get admission there?

----------


## koolkroocer

> sir i got chandigarh state rank 1700.i want to take admission in PEC,chandigarh in aeronautical engineering.I wanted to know if i could get admission there?


Hi  @rijulsood94   as your state rank is 1700 you will definitely get aeronautical engineering.

----------


## saurabhxaviers

hi i  have got 11600 rank in aieee general rajasthan state could u plz tell me which branch will i get and plz tell me if uiet chandigarh is good for placements ornot

----------


## koolkroocer

> hi i  have got 11600 rank in aieee general rajasthan state could u plz tell me which branch will i get and plz tell me if uiet chandigarh is good for placements ornot


Hi [MENTION=134277]saurabhxaviers[/MENTION],
as per you rank you can get Metallurgical Engineering and Production Engineering.

----------


## saurabhxaviers

can u plz tell me whether uiet chandigarhis good or not and if electrical at pec is good or not in placements

----------


## tannubali

i want to do M-tech from PEC....what are the placement chances ?

tannu

----------


## J K Singh

Sir , I m in class 10 (about  to finish) i m interested in engg. very much and specifically in computers but i m confused that which is better IT or  computer engg. and pls tell me the cut off to get admission in these streams and i have obc and chd quota also..........i need ur help pls reply sooooon

----------


## Bioengineer

I think CSE and IT are nearly the same as the subjects in IT as well as CSE are almost the same barring 3-4 subjects in the complete course.CSE is a field which is more related to the development of computer softwares, and the IT field is more related to the management of networks, and hardware.

Looking to the present market demand Computer engineers  seems to have an advantage over IT .

There is no reservation for obc candidates at PEC ,so you will be considered under general category
These are the cutoffs(AIEEE 2012 rank) of 2012 for home state general category

CSE-3414
IT-9500

----------


## priyanka02

hey can u tell me what is the cut off in m.tech for CSE branch??

----------


## Fodu Godara

My expected Marks in JEE-main is 151. Can I get admission in PEC? I've home quota and gen category.

----------


## Akriti Goyal

wat rank is req. to get admission in chemical or metallurgy for gen. category in punjab...

----------


## amityadav07

I dont think metallurgy will have that much demand. U will Easily get if u have even scored decent marks. Btw, what is your score?

----------


## aditandadit

Pec has been compared to dtu on several forums , 
say i get cs at nit k and pec , if pec is as good as dtu it must also be better than nit kurukshetra
does PEC have more brand value than nit k for mba or ms abroad which is what im planning on doing ?? 
am i wrong ?? please answer

----------


## aditandadit

Pec has been compared to dtu on several forums , 
say i get cs at nit kurukshetra and pec , if pec is as good as dtu it must also be better than nit kurukshetra
does PEC have more brand value than nit kkr for mba or ms abroad which is what im planning on doing ?? 
and what bout placements pec vs nit kkr for cs or it 
am i wrong ?? please answer

----------


## Kapil Rana

Sir ,
   Please tell me about mtech from pec in cse
   placements, teachers....etc

----------

